# MACA Conference May 13 - 17



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

We have multiple Keynote Speakers on topics ranging from Community Policing and Crime Prevention, to Homeland Security to Social Media to Organized Retail Crime to the latest applications of Crime Analysis to operations in the real world

*George Kelling* - The man behind *Broken Windows* Theory

*William Gavin* - FBI Special Agent in Charge of the NYC Office during the first World Trade Center Attack

*Lauri Stevens* - Social Media in Law Enforcement Expert known worldwide

*Christopher Bruce* - IACA Past President known and loved by crime analysts everywhere

*Karen Fischer* - Expert Analyst from Albuquerque PD - Organized Retail Crime

As always - we have lots of *computer training*

We have the latest and greatest *DDACTS* that you need to go to the next level

And more...

We have the Official Unofficial* All-You-Can-Eat Brazilian Grill* Night
(With a portion of the proceeds going to charity!)

*Trivia Night Buffet Dinner *

*Hospitality Suite*


Only *$350*

Your tuition gets you the Trivia Dinner Night, a nice lunch buffet, 2 hot breakfasts and 2 continental breakfasts

The hotel room rate is a very low $118 per night plus tax at the Cape Cod Resort and Conference Center.

Sign up now: http://macrimeanalysts.org/events/conferences/2013-conference/


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

The link took me to an Outlook sign-in page.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Try this one:

http://macrimeanalysts.org/events/conferences/2013-conference//


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Conference Schedule Posted. Added Heather Hegedus from Fox 25 News:

http://macrimeanalysts.org/2013-conference-schedule

Sign up is here: http://macrimeanalysts.org/events/conferences/2013-conference/


----------

